# Can't connect to router but wireless works elsewhere



## edvardjr (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys must hate hearing this question so much.
I have a Gateway desktop computer easily connected to an internet providing modem from Comcast. I have tried to set up a wireless router so that I can connect my Sony laptop, but have not succeeded. The laptop has a built in wireless device that easily connects to other wireless routers such as the one in my parent's house or my sister's house, just not the one in my own place. 
Connecting the laptop to the wireless router seems to be accomplished. The laptop says it has been connected and signal strength is "very good" but web browsers are unable to connect to the internet. I have tried three separate web browsers (firefox, internet explorer, and google chrome) and still nothing. 
The router seems to be working fine. It is a netgear N150. Power is on and the desktop, connected through the router, and then into the modem, connects just fine. This tells me internet connection is alright through the modem, right? I have tried numerous times to turn off the power and wait, then try connecting again and have not succeeded. I have done this at both the modem and the router. 
I have gone into the laptop's ip settings and have marked the ip and dns addresses to automatically receive. I believe a great deal of the problem is that the laptop is not receiving any wireless bytes being sent out. I've seen the sent bytes between 84 and 378 (is this low?) but nothing is received. If I could figure this part out I feel I'd know what's wrong. 
The IPv4 IP address is 192.168.1.3
The IPv4 Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
The IPv4 default gateway is 192.168.1.1
The ipv4 DHCP server and DNS server read the same number as the default gateway. 
Not that I know much about these numbers. 
Every time the problem is encountered I strike the "diagnose" tab but to no avail, as though the laptop refuses to even try to diagnose. I have attempted to get new IP settings and reset the network adapter but the laptop, and though I receive a "repairing" window with progress bar, nothing is accomplished. 
I feel I have combed through every piece of advice on the subject posted online and have not yet found a solution. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

edvardjr - Welcome to TSF,

Please try these recommendations for now:
Please remove all wireless profiles stored from your computer and re-connect to her wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

Check for any MAC filtering in your Router's settings, remove them for now if there's any.

You mgiht want to try removing the wireless encryption, see if you will be able to connect. You may also try a WEP encryption.

Please let us know.


----------



## barillitos (Mar 16, 2011)

The problem is not the laptop but the modem powering the internet to the wireless router. You see the router is the middleman which provides a cennection for your laptop that is wifi enabled. I usually encounter this often for downgrading from win 7 to win vista. My advice is to first go the laptops oem and download upadated drivers first and router firmware. They might offer fixed bugs and other problems in the previous versions. Then disconnect the power from the modem thus also cable coax and Ethernet. Finally cennect back cable then power and finally Ethernet back to modem. 

hope my info works


----------



## edvardjr (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I deleted all prior wireless networks and tried to reconnect to my current router. I am directed to "press the configuration button on the access point." Is the access point the modem or the router? On the router there is a button labeled "WPS" and another button labeled "Wireless." Is it one of these buttons or is it the reset button on the modem?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The router with WPS labeled shd be your WAP, you should know your SSID (Wireless Network Name).


----------



## edvardjr (Mar 16, 2011)

A few questions: how do I manipulate my router settings? I will try to adjust MAC filters but I don't know what to do that. I assume I do that through my desktop, but I'm not sure where to go. 
Is the configuration button on the hardware? Is this an actual button that I push or is this a panel accessed on my desktop?
I know my SSID. That's not a problem. Yes, I have made sure the pass code is correct.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

MAC filtering needs to be done in your router settings. You have to log on to the router's web interface and type in your UserName and Password to get in.


----------



## edvardjr (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I might have answered some of my own questions. I am trying to manually add the client from the router's website. It reads as follows "WPS stands for Wi-Fi Protected Setup. This is a process that let you add a wireless client to the network easily, and you don't have to specifically configure the wireless settings like SSID, security mode, and passphrase. With the "Push Button" method, you have to complete the process by clicking a button on the client (either a hardware button or a software button on the client's utility GUI)." 

I just don't know where the utility GUI is to be located.


----------



## edvardjr (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I'm exhausted and even more confused. I need to crash for the night.


----------



## Shystar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there
Next time you try and connect, check you SSID and password, before clicking connect, press the wireless button on the router. The wireless LED should start flashing, that means the router is ready to accept new clients. It's a form of MAC address filtering.


----------



## Ninja_IV_XX (Dec 23, 2010)

Please check your cable going from your modem to your router. Make sure the cable is plugged into the WAN port on your router and not ports 1-4. If your cable was plugged into 1-4 it would act like a switch or hub and not like a router.


----------



## edvardjr (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, the cable going from the modem to the router is correct.
Yes, I have tried pressing the wireless button on the router just before trying to connect my laptop. 
Yes, I'm sure the SSID and passcode is correct. 
I've pretty much given hope here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't remember getting an answer regarding this.


> You might want to try removing the wireless encryption, see if you will be able to connect. You may also try a WEP encryption.


Next option for you to do is....RESET your router to factory default and reconfigure everything.


----------

